# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Broken Stairs

## Liar

Since I've been recording my dreams, I've noticed every time I encounter a stair case, something happens to it. It can be missing steps, the steps can appear and disappear, or the stairs can disappear altogether leaving me stuck in a basement! Sadly though I haven't been able to recognize this yet in a dream and become lucid...but it's a pretty obvious dream sign. Anyone else notice this, or is it my very own special sign?

----------


## Burns

That does sound like a great dreamsign. Maybe every time you encounter stairs in waking life, do an automatic RC. It may carry over in yur dreams to have the incling to do an RC when you see those stairs.

I'm never had the stairs dreamsign. My two most common ones currently are not being able to dial a phone properly. So any time I fumble numbers while I'm awake, I do an RC. It's helped me become lucid loads of times. The other one is clocks changing times and acting strange. I've yet to do an RC every time I look at a clock - which would be a little excessive, in my opinion. The phone one works well for me.

Everyone's different, so we all have our weird common dreamsigns. Good luck with yours!

----------


## Ubik

> _Originally posted by Burns_
> *The other one is clocks changing times and acting strange. I've yet to do an RC every time I look at a clock - which would be a little excessive, in my opinion. The phone one works well for me.*



hey, I have the same dreamsign - I bought myself a didgital watch, then whenever I check the time I just look at the display twice - I also press the 'illuminate' button a couple of times - in quite a few of my dreams the light on the watch doesn't work or the display messes up when I press the button and I know Im dreaming. Haha people watching me perform RCs must think I have OCD or chronophobia lol

----------

